# Comp Tac Minotaur vs. Crossbreed Supertuck



## Milhouse58421 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi, I'm new around here, and have a question regarding an inside the waistband concealed carry holster for my Sig P239. I currently have narrowed down my choices to the Crossbreed or the Comp tac. Anyone used them both? How about advantages/disadvantages of both/either? The Minotaur and the Supertuck both look pretty similar in function, and are pretty comparitively priced (I would get the Supertuck w/the Horsehide option, making either one about $85). Any thoughts or info (or other suggestions) would be appreciated.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Cleveland holsters?????


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have the Copt-tac Minotaur spartan and love it the selling point was that the kydex is held on by screws not rivets so you can buy new leather or new kydex depending on if one wears out or if you get a different gun.

I think the crossbreed is a little wider which would disperse the weight better


----------



## Milhouse58421 (Mar 4, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Cleveland holsters?????


I checked out their website. Definitely quite a bit cheaper than my two top choices, although cheaper is rarely better in my experience. But in this case, the Cleveland holsters do appear to be a high quality product, what can you (or anyone else) tell me about them. I like the guy's view of IWB holsters......they are not to make your gun look pretty.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a Minotaur for my Kimber Ultra Carry 9mm. It is adequate for the job, but I have to say I much prefer the Comp-Tac OWB competition holster. However this is a bigger gun and it is *almost* too big for IWB. The Minotaur adds thickness (leather plus kydex adds up). I also find it difficult to install in the pants...you can't just slide it down between shirt and pants. I also find the minotaur holds it so close to the body that its a little more difficult to get a grip on the gun for the draw.

The P238 is such a small gun, it just seems like the Minotaur is overkill...too big for the job IMHO. I don't know anything about the crossbreed.

Take a look at the Nextholster Guardian. I used that for my Kahr PM9 when I was carrying the Kahr. It is comfy, easy to draw, easy to mount, and Hardly knew the gun was there...Only downside is reholstering requires you to work the muzzle in carefully because nothing is there to keep holster open, but its not a problem really. The Guardian can also be worn IWB or OWB just by changing the clips around....really nice feature. Next Holster Guardian

Some accidents happen during drawing and holstering....keep you fingers and garments out of the way!!!!
Be safe.
CC


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

The guy lives relatively close to me, just a small operation, but if you like Crossbreed, you will like Cleveland the same....like you said...cheaper, and he doesn't use the "pretty" leather...but they work just as well...a friend of mine uses one for his Ruger. and he loves it.....


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have looked at the Cleveland site......nice holsters, in my opinion too freakin big. The X-breed is a very good holster. It is a very good IWB holster and it works great. The Minotour is also very nice and built very well I have both and I like the X-breed because it is easier for me to put on and it is the right size for what I like. I have also made a couple that I like a lot!

I made this one for my PCR I call it the Joelster










RCG


----------



## Milhouse58421 (Mar 4, 2012)

cclaxton said:


> I have a Minotaur for my Kimber Ultra Carry 9mm. It is adequate for the job, but I have to say I much prefer the Comp-Tac OWB competition holster. However this is a bigger gun and it is *almost* too big for IWB. The Minotaur adds thickness (leather plus kydex adds up). I also find it difficult to install in the pants...you can't just slide it down between shirt and pants. I also find the minotaur holds it so close to the body that its a little more difficult to get a grip on the gun for the draw.
> 
> The P238 is such a small gun, it just seems like the Minotaur is overkill...too big for the job IMHO. I don't know anything about the crossbreed.
> 
> ...


I agree either would be overkill for a 238......but I'm using it for a 239, quite a bit bigger than a 238. But, thanks for the info on the Comp tac.


----------

